# html-form mit bean:write



## rob3000 (30. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner struts application auf einer jsp-seite eine kleine form wo folgende zwei werte aus einer vorigen jsp-seite angezeigt werden:

<td><bean:write name='<%= userId %>' property="VorName"/></td>
<td><bean:write name='<%= userI<d %>' property="Nachname"/></td>

und eben einen submit button

<td colspan="2"><html:submit value="Speichern" property="ok"/></td>

Wenn ich den drücke sollen die beiden Werte gespeichert werden. Jedoch wenn ich in der dazugehörigen ActionKlasse mit dem Form-Bean Objekt die entsprechenden get-Methoden aufrufen will sind die immer leer. 
Sollte nicht durch die form die dazugehörigen objekte im Form-Bean automatisch mit den beiden Werten befüllt werden??

robert


----------



## Ilja (30. Nov 2005)

ist das so richtig?: userI<d

die variablen sind case-sensetive


----------



## rob3000 (30. Nov 2005)

Nein das passt schon, die Werte werden korrekt angezeigt, aber wenn ich sie dann mit dem submit button absenden will, werden die werte nicht in das zugehörige Form-Bean übernommen. Habe ich da irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Nov 2005)

bean:write schreibt doch nur den Wert raus, hast du überhaupt irgendwo ein Formular <form> mit den entsprechenden <input>s?


----------



## rob3000 (30. Nov 2005)

Ich habe schon ein html:form um die bean:write statements gelegt und eben den submit button. Aso dachte auch die Werte von bean:write werden automatich übernommen, wenn ich den submit button drücke...?

Kann man das dann nicht realisieren, dass die Werte von den  bean:write statements nach dem Drücken des submit buttons automatisch das dazugehörige Form-Bean befüllen und ich das Form-'Bean dann in der entsprechenden Action-Klasse verwenden kann?? - Ich möchte auf dieser JSP-Site keine html:text - Felder verwenden.


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Nov 2005)

damit ein submit button was schickt, braucht er <input>


----------



## rob3000 (30. Nov 2005)

Welche Lösung schägst du vor??


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Nov 2005)

bei selfhtml mit Formularen anfangen?

kein spass, weisst du überhaupt was <form> und <input> usw. genau machen?


----------



## rob3000 (30. Nov 2005)

Hmm? - ja natürlich weiß ich was die machen...was soll die Frage? - wollte nur einen Tipp, wie ich die Werte in den bean:write statements auch noch in einer nächsten jsp-seite verwenden kann....


----------



## Lim_Dul (30. Nov 2005)

Ich hab zwar gar keine Ahnung von JSP, aber pack die dinger in ein input type="hidden" und dann werden beim absenden des Formulars mitabgesendet.


----------



## rob3000 (30. Nov 2005)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------

